# Tiramisú ,, Salmonela??



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello, how are u? I have been checking recipes of tiramisu everywhere; I have checked some recipes when u just whip the yolk with sugar till blanch,,, but i could get other one where says whip in bain mary cuz u have to cook it a little,, it must be cuz salmonela,,, but after says add the whipped whites,,,,(its a french merengue),, so ,,these whites arent cooked,,, is it dangerous??
So how can i make a tiramisu whitouth getting soemone ill. Maybe an italian meregue?

Thanks so much!

Gustavo


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I use pastuerized eggs.. no worries.


----------



## sucrechef (Sep 1, 2005)

I use a pate a bombe which is when you add sugar cooked to softball stage directly into whipping egg yolks and therefore cook them past the point of bacteria growth. I also use wither a swiss or italian merringue in which the egg whites are cooked.
You should also be serving your tiramisu straight out of the fridge or cooler in which case you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## xaleto (Jan 26, 2004)

I have been making tiramisu' for friends for years. What I have read in different cooking magazines is that the chance of finding a contaminated egg is 1 in 10,000. A contaminated egg doesn't necessarely makes one sick unless the bacteria have had a change to reproduce, which means by leaving the eggs or the food at room temperature for long periods. I always make it with the freshest eggs I can find, keep it cold and eat it fast. I never had a problem. Pasteurized eggs would be an option.

I have eaten many tiramisu' made without eggs and no mascarpone but cream cheese and it just doesn't taste good, so go for the real thing.

Laura


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

I personally prefer to cook the egg yolks (with marsala, vanilla and sugar) over a bain marie use whipped cream instead of egg whites.

That oughta really make sure that the risk of salmonella is gone. And like what Xaleto said, it's the risk is really slim anyways, if you use fresh eggs.

How's a thought, flavour/taste wise, how would a tiramisu made with egg whites differ from that with whipped cream?

I've never tried one with egg whites so I can't comment.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

The recipe I use involves cooking the sugar to about 248* and then whipping egg yolks into it (tempered of course).

I think it might involve a small bit of killing off salmonella, but mainly I believe it is to get the right consistency in your marscapone filling.


----------



## lwp (Oct 28, 2005)

Me too. Before I convinced one of our suppliers at work to carry them I used to make a custard from the yolks, sugar, a little cream and the vanilla just to be absolutely safe. It changed the texture a little, slightly more dense, but didn't hurt the taste. I live in a fairly remote area and it sometimes requires time and effort to obtain things that are a given in other areas... so we've become fairly decent at finding ways to live without them when we have to.


----------

